# My Favorite Works by Bohuslav Martinů (kyjo)



## leonsm (Jan 15, 2011)

Bulldog said:


> Our Top Ten Works by Bohuslav Martinů:
> 
> 1. *Symphony no. 1, H 289*
> 2. Field Mass, H 279
> ...


----------

